# You ND guys sure have it tough



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

60 days of shooting all the ducks you want if you work at it a little. Buy land for $400/acre and keep it private. Gateway of the flyway. Think what hunting is further east or south....maybe 10 good days depending on the weather. Too many hunters and not enough ducks or good sloughs to hunt. Wanna buy some land? Try $3,800/acre! Quite expensive just for ducks to hang out in it for a little while.
Field hunting only works if there is a lot of ducks staying around. So when there are a lot, they're on the roost and when theyre on the roost so are the hunters, because there isnt much of a chance to get at them otherwise....they are just passing through, as freeze up is fast approaching.
I'm not condoning hunting techniques one way or another or putting anyone down, just saying that people hunt differently in different areas of the U.S. Now, deer hunting down this way is a different story and I'd like to kick some of those morons square in the a$$, cuz they pull the same stupid stuff for deer hunting around here that you guys talk about with the NR's hunting ducks up there :fiddle: ...dont get me started.


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

What is the purpose of this thread???

I'm from MN and know the hunting sucks in MN and the pressure is horrible until it gets cold enough to get most guys hybernating. But, why do you have to stir the pot with the ND guys? Land and houses are cheap, and we all have an option to move to ND.

I'm confused!


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

not trying to stir the pot, just hoping they realize what they have for hunting opportunities now as opposed to the rest of the country and hoping they appreciate that point. We in MN had some of the best bird hunting too 40 yrs ago, and what do we have now?......not much of anything!! You dont know what you have until it's gone.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree that ND'ers should appreciate what they have but you don't have to put it like that. There is a sacrfice made for everything. Land/housing may be cheaper but jobs pay less.

I lived in Grand Forks for five years while I went to UND and I couldn't wait to leave. There are some great things about the state but not enough to keep me there.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hell, no apologies necessary! We love to stir the pot! Don't kid yourself we ain't what we used to be either. Seems like progress in one area of life doesn't necessarily correlate to all other areas of life.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

double buck....

Nice. Trying to get everyone wound up?? Until you know the economics of our state you won't understand nd :wink: .

And as for hunting, it's a whole different ballgame over here. I think we prefer to keep it that way.

And da da da dats all folks.

Ps......most (not all) locals might get out duck and goose hunting 8-10 days a season, and that might be overshooting that number. I would say non-residents spend more time in the field per season than residents. Not saying I am against non-residents hunting here, just pointing out what i have witnessed.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:roll: And thats why my signature reads......


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree totally with fish hook. I don't understand the point of trying to get a topic like this started. If hunting in your area is so bad, then find someplace else. I have a couple of buddies from minnesota and they do really well hunting. Its nothing for them to go limit out on honkers and mallards? Perhaps you need to do your homework a little more. If you truely love the sport, then it shouldn't matter where you live, if you are willing to do the work, you can find the birds. And for that matter, just come over to Nodak and join the thousand's of NR that come here each year. I am a firm beleiver that there are more NR's over here that hunt day for day then there are residents. I don't mind, if they want to come over and shoot birds go for it. Just don't try to rub it in our face that we have it so easy over here. We put up with the same **** you guys do. Its getting harder and harder for us to get on land here as well. To many guides with the thoughts of making the big bucks. And residents don't want to pay to shoot birds, So if you think of it that way, we have it just as tough. Just my two cents.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

> NR's hunting ducks up there :fiddle: ...dont get me started.


If you don't want to stir things up....why the last sentence?????


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone is allowed to move here. The fact is most people leave ND despite how many think living hear is just a cake walk when it comes to hunting. At one time the population of ND was at 880,000 people now it is 640,000. What does that tell you? ND leads the nation in people to work 2 jobs. Imagine working 40 plus hours at your regular job and then working another 20 at night or weekends doesn't leave alot of time to hunt does it? I agree with Fishhook, only a handfull of residents can spend alot of time hunting. I'm not trying to stir the pot more than it has been already. If anyone out there is looking to move hear I welcome you, please come and help drive our wages up!

http://www.jobsnd.com/

TC


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats right, it takes me three weeks to get the amount of days spent in the field that a Non-Res does in a week.


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

To set this straight, I read the 30 posts on the Roost Busters, and everybody getting bent to hell over 2 morons and what to do about them. When in reality, you guys have the best duck hunting and duck numbers in the US compared to everybody else. Thus, my post about being greatful for what you have to hunt now, since no one else has that opportunity in their own backyard (unless you live in ND)....no different than SD and it's pheasant population, or MN and it's walleyes, or WI and it's deer.
As for Ken W pulling the last few words out of my last sentence, I was referring to MN having the occassional moron Deer hunters, like you guys were discussing those moron roost busters...those type of guys are everywhere.
As for HonkerExpress, bagging game or finding a place to hunt isnt the problem if you do your homework, it's not having enough of those quality places and the lack of duck numbers, that is the problem. As I mentioned before, MN used to have all that, and it's pretty well gone now.
I've hunted ND and enjoyed it very much, just wishing we had what you have for natural resources.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

DOB, Thanks for the clarity, we just wish we had your economic/job oppurtunities.

TC


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Double Ott Buck said:


> I've hunted ND and enjoyed it very much, just wishing we had what you have for natural resources.


It didn't happen by accident, and we need to continue to protect what we have today so it's there for tomorrow as well.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Increased economics and better job opportunities would do to ND what it did to MN. Urban sprawl into expansive suburbs would push hunting and fishing opportunities farther and farther away while people with more spare cash due to a thriving economy would buy up parcels of land for cabins and weekend excursiouns. All this breaking up the landscape and making it even more difficult to find fields to access.

The better the economy the faster hunting becomes a money game.


----------



## Double Ott Buck (Oct 5, 2005)

ADN hit that one right on the nuts: 
"The better the economy the faster hunting becomes a money game."

I had the same experience a while back. We hunted this farmers slough for 20 yrs for free, then one year some guys from Minneapolis offered some sizeable coin for hunting and it was over. Luckily the farmer wasnt comfortable with people from the cities on his property, so we had the opportunity to hunt it again....but are almost forced to pay to play just so this doesnt happen again to us. It went from a thank you and a few ducks for him to enjoy for supper since he didnt duck hunt, now to a few buck$ in his pocket...which is perfectly fine. I dont mind paying for the enjoyment since it's pretty good hunting and less than an hour from home.
like I said before...$3,800/acre if you want your own land if its in a rural areas with a slough or woods or potential to break tile and make a slough. Insane!


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

IMO ND residents don't want to happen to them what has happened to us in Minnesota, therefore it is there RIGHT to protect the rights and privledges that they have in quality hunts. Hunting roosts is wrong and until we all realize it, the quality of our hunts will suffer. We travel 10 hours to hunt in ND and when we leave, we try to leave it as we found it - with waterfowl!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Choclab said:


> IMO ND residents don't want to happen to them what has happened to us in Minnesota, therefore it is there RIGHT to protect the rights and privledges that they have in quality hunts. Hunting roosts is wrong and until we all realize it, the quality of our hunts will suffer. We travel 10 hours to hunt in ND and when we leave, we try to leave it as we found it - with waterfowl!


 :beer: Thankyou for seeing what it is really about!! Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

Got offered a job in Jamestown right after college and would have taken it had a better, more premanant position not become available in MS. May have been the only job ever offered to a forester up there! Have visited ND several times, never hunted there, but love it. Great people and beautiful country.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Choclab said:


> IMO ND residents don't want to happen to them what has happened to us in Minnesota, therefore it is there RIGHT to protect the rights and privledges that they have in quality hunts. Hunting roosts is wrong and until we all realize it, the quality of our hunts will suffer. We travel 10 hours to hunt in ND and when we leave, we try to leave it as we found it - with waterfowl!


My thoughts exactly, thank you. :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yah, but...Besides that Minnesota has the Vikings and we don't.....


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, if thats all thats better, then can keep the vikings, lol. Or should I say the viqueens, lol.


----------

